# does massage help?



## Jo_Jury82 (Sep 29, 2003)

Hi everyone, I'm new today, just got diagnosed with IBS. I'm in my second year at Uni, I had a private bathroom last year - now I'm sharing. But my housemates are great, they all understand when I'm not feeling too good.Anway, I wondered if anyone has found a stomach massage helps their symptoms? One of my housemates is dong a massage course (very handy!) and I want to make sure it wont make me feel worse. The doctor was poking around this morning and now it hurts quite a bit! Any advice would be appreciated.xx


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

I have an ex who was studying massage therapy (unfortunately after I dated her), and she said that she learned massage treatments that were supposed to be helpful to IBS. Never got to experience it though...


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I don't tink it could hurt. A friend of mine does massage. I think they are trained not to hurt people.


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi all,I did a massage course last year, and from what I remember massage is suppose to be very good for the digestive system.The course I took part in didn't mention IBS in particular, but when you think about it one big factor of IBS is stress and massage definately reduces that.Leanne


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Like Leanne said, if stress is one of your triggers, massage can definitely help. Whenever I'm super stressed out, my IBS kicks in (go figure!) so I try to get whatever I need done and then ask my boyfriend for a back massage when I know I have unlimited time and that all my stuff (usually homework and papers gives me stress) is done...nothing beats a soothing back massage if you're stressed. Bath and Body works makes a line of aromatherapy massage oils, mmm...


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

I found that when I have IBS-C a stomach massage is great, even if you do it yourself. If you move your hand gently in a circular movement in the direction of your bowel (Start on the right and move to the left)it often helps me to go to the loo. However moving from right to left causes pain. A back and neck massage is worth its weight in gold as it reduces stress, anxiety and all the other aches and pains that come with IBS. We are all different, but what have you got to lose?


----------

